# G&H Dark Flake (unscented)



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Picked up this sample from John a while back. I smoked a bowl and decided it wasn't for me. Decided to give it another shot and do a review. Honestly, after my Ennerdale incident, I'm scared of G&H now.

Well, I pulled this stuff out and loaded it up. It looks similar to Pete's Irish Flake only a little looser of a flake. I doesn't smell much like IF though. Very earthy.

Rubbed it out and loaded it up. Man this stuff has BIG tobacco flavor and a big nic hit too. I really don't get too much of the normal virginia or burley flavors. I'm assuming this stuff is dark fired and the flavors change because of it.

This blend still isn't for me. When I want lots of tobacco flavor I find IF to be a little smoother and easier to smoke.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

owaindav said:


> Honestly, after my Ennerdale incident, I'm scared of G&H now.


Be afraid, be very afraid! :lol:

I'm interested to hear what you think of the Bosun CP I sent. It's sort of like Dark Flake mixed with virginias. A lot smoother and more approachable.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Think about how I felt. My first G&H was CCP, and that really threw me for a loop. But I pressed on and was happy I did.

I had to remove Brown Bogie off my favorites though. It's too much of a PITA to cut it and get it right, and if you don't get it right you end up with large cuts that are a pain to smoke.

Anyway, back to the topic. I think I might still try this.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> Think about how I felt. My first G&H was CCP, and that really threw me for a loop. But I pressed on and was happy I did.
> 
> I had to remove Brown Bogie off my favorites though. It's too much of a PITA to cut it and get it right, and if you don't get it right you end up with large cuts that are a pain to smoke.
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic. I think I might still try this.


TRY THIS NATE! The unscented is one of my top 5, and if you like the Bogie, you'll probably like this one. I like it rubbed out and packed lightly, or folded and stuffed.

I can't believe you don't like playing with the bogie though! Preparing this one is half the fun for me, and I feel connected to the pipe smokers of yore when I do it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

One GH that everyone should try is Best Brown #2. :tu


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> TRY THIS NATE! The unscented is one of my top 5, and if you like the Bogie, you'll probably like this one. I like it rubbed out and packed lightly, or folded and stuffed.
> 
> I can't believe you don't like playing with the bogie though! Preparing this one is half the fun for me, and I feel connected to the pipe smokers of yore when I do it.


Oh there will be an ounce or two in my next order for sure.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

A cigar cutter works wonders on the Brown Bogie for me... Can get the slices nice and thin and they rub out a treat then  

Dark Flake both scented and un-scented are up there with my favorites from G&H great smokes I think. I would recommend you try them both Nate. No bite, deep rich flavor, smooth, strong, just good if you ask me  

Personally, the Brown flake Un/Scented both bit the crap out of me and the 2 oz samples I ordered are sitting in mason jars seeing if they will be tamed... While the Dark's both got 500Gr bags ordered after the first bowl...


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> I had to remove Brown Bogie off my favorites though. It's too much of a PITA to cut it and get it right, and if you don't get it right you end up with large cuts that are a pain to smoke.


They sell their brown & black ropes in sliced form as well. . .

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Bulk Sliced Brown Twist


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Ooh, good call! Thanks!

So much tobacco, so little time...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

CaptainEnormous said:


> They sell their brown & black ropes in sliced form as well. . .
> 
> Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Bulk Sliced Brown Twist


yep, and it's excellent.
i think i did this one as a "newbie review" to see if anyone would throw up or not. 
nobody did. :hmm:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Natedogg said:


> .....I had to remove Brown Bogie off my favorites though. It's too much of a PITA to cut it and get it right, and if you don't get it right you end up with large cuts that are a pain to smoke.....


Try Dark Birdseye, to me it tastes identical to Brown Bogie, but in a really fine cut. One of my favs.

Great review Dave, this stuff kicked my butt, but it's super tasty :thumb:


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a review of DBE just below this one. It is one of my favorites. I found it different than Brown Bogie where DBE tastes more like a Burley to me, but Brown Bogie is like an ultra strong JKP.

We've taken Dave's thread over. Mutiny!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

The Curly Cuts are actually the ropes in sliced coin form as well, except they have a different "wrapper" than the twists, a yellow virginia rather than the standard dark fired.


----------

